# building rods



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was thinking about trying this but, some of the prices for blanks make it seem like your better off buying it built. Are there really any advantage to building your own rod? Is Mudhole the only place to find blanks and what not?


----------



## esoxbuckeye (Jun 5, 2007)

I started building rods myself about a year ago. Yes it can be an expensive hobby but I feel there are some advantages. You can build a rod exactly how you want the rod to be built from blank and guide selection to any decorative work you may choose. In addition to Mudhole I've bought blanks and supplies from Janns Netcraft. Most of the rods I have built have been on Janns JMX blank.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Building rods isn't going to save you money, unless you are looking for a rod on a top shelf blank. There are exceptions, but most rods will cost you in the neighborhood of $100+ for the components when buying at retail, depending primarily on blank choice. As you know, blanks can get pretty pricy. Once you start talking about rods that retail for $150+, you can build a better rod and hit the same price. Rods that retail much less than that are nearly impossible to match when building yourself and buying retail.

Start up costs, that will get distributed as you build more rods, can vary depending on what you want to spend. You'll need some epoxy, both finish and adhesive, an exacto knife, a wrapping jig (can be as simple as a cardboard box, or as complex as a Renzetti power wrapper, mine is a hand wrapping jig built from some cheap lumber), a set of reamers (a rat tail file will work, but I prefer the Batson Dream Reamers), a thread packing tool, and some thread. Keep in mind that this is the bare minimum. You can add drying motors, power wrappers, and any advanced decorative technique you want to try will have startup costs associated with it.

Rod building is like most any craft type hobby. You start out hoping to save a few bucks, but find lots of ways to spend money as you go along.

We have a group of builders in eastern Ohio that meet monthly for breakfast in Canton, as that is about the most central location for our group, to talk rod building. We have hobby builders, professional builders, novices, experts, and even have someone stop in who wants to learn about rod building from time to time. Once or twice a year, we have a larger gathering with demonstrations, and door prizes to promote rod building and to have a good time. It's well worth the trip.

Take a look at Ohio Rod Builders. In June we are slated to have a cookout rather than breakfast, but I'm sure we'll resume our breakfast schedule in July.

Send me a PM or email, and I'll be glad to chat about rod building.

There are a number of places to pick up components. The ones I use most are Utmost Enterprises, Swampland Tackle, Mud Hole, and Netcraft. There are a host of others. You'll find some places more reasonably priced than others, and shipping and handling costs can balloon at some. Places like Utmost and Swampland will treat you really well in that regard.

rodbuilding.org is a great forum that is well moderated and a great source of info on all things rod building. They also have many component suppliers who are sponsors.

Joe


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

To make a long story short, there are huge advantages to building your own rods. You're not going to save money, but you will have a MUCH better rod when you're done. If you have a tight budget, factory rods will probably be more up your alley. A custom builder with the right components and some knowledge can build a rod that is light years ahead in the performance department even compared to factory rods like St Croix Legends or Loomis NRX. The best part of building a custom rod is that it's built exactly the way you want with the components and colors you want. No factory can do that for you.

That being said, if you have a rod-building business, you can save boatloads of money by opening wholesale accounts with suppliers. Retail prices are very high for most components. I like to deal with Muhole, Angler's Workshop, and Get Bit Outdoors. These are great companies with outstanding customer service. 

Grubman is an awesome dude and knows his stuff and I'd also be happy to answer any questions you may have concerning building rods. It's a very fun hobby and extremely rewarding. Once you fish with a custom rod, you'll get rid of all of your factory made stuff.

jeremy


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't do it!

Unless you're looking for a good way to pass the time during the winter or late at night...

Got bit by the saltwater bug a few years back. Next thing I know I was building them for co-workers because they fished so much better than off the rack rods.


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

Building your own rods gives you a custom tool that will do special job. An adjustable wrench will do a lot of jobs, but it won't get into the tight spots like a specialty wrench will. When you start to build your own rods you will never want to buy off the shelf again. There are so many blanks and components to choose from these days, it just makes sense. If you watch for sales and close-outs you can save money. Be patient and learn all you can about rod building before you invest in an expensive blank. An inexpensive glass blank will make a good crankbait rod, or you can replace guides on an old rod. There are lots of ways to get started. You can find some good books on rod building out there. Good Luck, Fishslyme


----------

